# [Updated] Fantasy Money is now available!



## Morrus (Sep 14, 2006)

[imager]http://www.enworld.org/enpublishing/5cp.jpg[/imager]You've heard about a lot of "ultimate" gaming products.  You've heard of hundreds which are "essential".  

Well, you're about to hear about the real deal - the _actual _ ultimate gaming product!  A product which fits into _every_ d20 fantasy game, wherever it's set and whatever level your characters are.  It's as universal as a battlemat - but cooler!

FANTASY MONEY - in one simple swoop, remove the itty bitty fiddly money management from your game!  You don't need to record every silver piece spent, track money as it's passed between characters or (not that this would ever happen!) wonder if your players' wealth totals are entirely "accurate".

Because with Fantasy Money, when you spend money, all you do is hand that amount of money to the GM.  And when you find treasure, he hands money to you.  You don't have to track it - what you have is what you've got!

Plus, we all know how props can enhance a game.  I've been using Monopoly money for months now; my players love it.  I love it.  Transactions are so much cooler.  But I have to use Monopoly money no more, because here comes FANTASY MONEY!
[bq]If you’re looking for a quick, easy and satisfying way to handle money - all those pesky silver and gold pieces floating around your adventurers - Fantasy Money is here to help. This is a preview, containing only the 5 copper pieces cards. That’s the bad news. The good news, however: you can start printing these copper pieces right away, as they’ll be exactly the same size and feel as the ones featured in the finished product. So once you’ve got that, you won’t need to print the 5 cp cards, as you’ve already got those. Neat, huh?

All you have to do is print the cards on the following pages, cut them out, and you’re ready to go. That’s it, really.[/bq]
The link to the preview is in my sig (below).  FANTASY MONEY will be available at the EN World GameStore early next week!  And the best bit - this money won't cost you very much money at all!

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE PREVIEW!


----------



## ozedge (Sep 19, 2006)

Do we have an actual release date for this yet??  i have a new campaign (Ptolus) starting tonight and would love to have more than copper pieces to give my players


----------



## Morrus (Sep 19, 2006)

Not by tonight, I'm afraid!  I'm optimistically hoping it'll be in the next week or so.  The art is coming along very slowly.


----------



## ozedge (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok cool 

Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## beldar1215 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hurry Hurry!!! I want this product!!!


----------



## ozedge (Sep 25, 2006)

*sob sob*

* sob sob *

really really looking forward to this product... i just wish it was here now!!


----------



## Morrus (Sep 25, 2006)

Very, very nearly there!


----------



## Morrus (Sep 29, 2006)

And Fantasy Money is now available at the EN World GameStore for $6.95!


----------



## ozedge (Sep 29, 2006)

*Thank  you *

Thanks dude

brilliant product... can't beleive how many props i have been buying for my new game (Love the support Ptolus is getting from everyone as well)

so thanks again Morrus... bought and downloaded (been checking every morning and afternoon at work to see if it was out)

Cheers


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm the guy sitting on the back right of the picture, so don't expect an unbiased point of view 

Really like this stuff. Using in game cash was something Morus has been talking about for ages... most of the players thought it was a neat idea, but it has turned out to be even better than expected in play.

It does make bookeeping easier to track. But, more importantly really adds to the feeling of satisfaction when you find a nice big pile of loot somewhere. 

And this stuff is a lot better than the monopoly money we used to use. The demoninations are more useful for DnD. It feels much more 'authentic'. And the piccies are cool. Particularly the one on the 50 silver note... hordes of shadowy horrors ftw!


----------



## Morrus (Sep 29, 2006)

Inconsequenti-AL said:
			
		

> I'm the guy sitting on the back right of the picture, so don't expect an unbiased point of view




The one who was hiding behind Nik, you mean?


----------



## Tythian (Oct 2, 2006)

So how many of each page do you print? Just curious to see if you have any advice. My group consists of about 8 people. I just bought this tonight and plan to print it before next Saturday.


----------

